# Denton and Sasquatch Show #118 Horses and 1st Amendment



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Is Kavanaugh being railroaded? Does a cross on government property violate the First Amendment? Can a horse sue its owner? All of these questions will be answered.

Denton and Sasquatch Show #118 ? Denton and Sasquatch


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Guess who I really hope listens to this one. Go on. Take a guess!


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

You missed can a tree own it's land and bequeath that land to its saplings! https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.thevintagenews.com/2018/02/26/tree-that-owns-itself/amp/

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Denton said:


> Guess who I really hope listens to this one. Go on. Take a guess!


Does it have a J and a 6 in it?

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Does it have a J and a 6 in it?
> 
> Fangfarrier
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you Islanders like chicken dinners? You just won one.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Denton said:


> Do you Islanders like chicken dinners? You just won one.


Thank you Denton! I couldn't have done it without you or joadams4676! I have to tell you, the joadams4676 was a stab in the dark, but hey, I'm a winner now!

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

@Cricket - count the number of P/F plugs!

By the way, you need to sit in for me when I'm out, next month. You know the topic.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Thank you Denton! I couldn't have done it without you or joadams4676! I have to tell you, the joadams4676 was a stab in the dark, but hey, I'm a winner now!
> 
> Fangfarrier
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Huh? Seems we are two people separated by a common language.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Denton said:


> Huh? Seems we are two people separated by a common language.


My guess was joadams4676 as someone who you hoped was going to listen to the show. I thought maybe you meant JammerSix but that would have been too obvious!

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> My guess was joadams4676 as someone who you hoped was going to listen to the show. I thought maybe you meant JammerSix but that would have been too obvious!
> 
> Fangfarrier
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sigh.
I am slow.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

What did Mister Ed say to Wilbur when Ed had a cold? He said "Sorry I'm a little hoarse."

Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> What did Mister Ed say to Wilbur when Ed had a cold? He said "Sorry I'm a little hoarse."
> 
> Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


LOL!! Wilber!

This as a fun show to make and was worthy of hearing. Glad you listened. Wanna bet who I think didn't listen? He's probably afraid we'll one day be on FNC. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I think Denton makes a very good point. Separation of church and state was meant to protect religious freedom, not to hinder it.

Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> I think Denton makes a very good point. Separation of church and state was meant to protect religious freedom, not to hinder it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


"Separation of church and state" is not in the clause. Here is the clause:
Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion

Sounds like I am nit-picking, but look at how we got to where we are today. It happened by the Destroyers twisting words and phrases. When the good uses the words and phrases of the evil, the good loses its own language.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> I think Denton makes a very good point. Separation of church and state was meant to protect religious freedom, not to hinder it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


"Separation of church and state" is not in the clause. Here is the clause:
Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion

Sounds like I am nit-picking, but look at how we got to where we are today. It happened by the Destroyers twisting words and phrases. When the good uses the words and phrases of the evil, the good loses its own language.


----------

